# Directv and the R15



## nyaboxer (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I guess Directv is not aware of any shortcomings with their R15 or have told their CSR not to acknowledge that there are known issue. It is too bad that there are not people over there who read their own forums. Hopefyully there is a way that we can try and let them hear our frustration.

Hopefully somebody here may be able to assist me. I have had the R15 freeze on me a couple of times, but I have heard that this is not uncommon. I have now been keeping an eye on when this has happened. I have noticed that everytime that I try and do a search by title is locks. Has anyone else experienced this. 

Another things that I have read that is a limitation of the system is that you are not able to watch a program once it has started to record. Is this an irratation that only affects me or would others like to have that capability.

Any assistance anyone could provide me with would be appeciated. Thanks


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

nyaboxer said:


> Well I guess Directv is not aware of any shortcomings with their R15 or have told their CSR not to acknowledge that there are known issue. It is too bad that there are not people over there who read their own forums. Hopefyully there is a way that we can try and let them hear our frustration.
> 
> Hopefully somebody here may be able to assist me. I have had the R15 freeze on me a couple of times, but I have heard that this is not uncommon. I have now been keeping an eye on when this has happened. I have noticed that everytime that I try and do a search by title is locks. Has anyone else experienced this.
> 
> ...


Just an opinion... but we need to give D* time to fix the issues. I know everybody will say when in a year. I think the fixes will come out for the big issues in the near future (next couple of months).  As for the CSR's, as with any big company they could screw up a free lunch. I really don't think many of the CSR's have a clue about the R15 or any other product, they are just doing there jobs. I am sure that most of the CSR's at D* could care less about the product, again just an opinion.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

I havew never had it lock up on me. I have had delays, though. In search by title, for example, if I set "ALL" for category, it can take up to 15-30 seconds before it seems to do anything. Then it goes to the lisiting. I imagine it's thinking, there's just no indication of it. But I have never had the machine "hard freeze" on me requiring a restart. The only time this machine has restarted was on a software update and a power failure.



> Another things that I have read that is a limitation of the system is that you are not able to watch a program once it has started to record


Explain, please. The only time you cannot see your program is when you set a MANUAL RECORDING. Record from 12:00PM to 1:30PM like VCR. Then it blanks out the video. You can still go into MyVOD and watch it from there. Any other program is visible on screen and you can watch any program from MyVOD once it starts recording.

I assure you DTV is aware, or at least becoming aware, of what we consider limitations. And, I suspect, fixes are in the works. This machine is no different, and in many cases, better than what TiVo put out early in it's cycle. I have high hopes for this machine. I have faith. it's only been out for what, a month? I think it'll be a good machine. There are some great features, it's just a matter of making them do what we expect them to do.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd recommend that you never consider E* for service then. If you think the R15 is bad try any new E* box when it's firsted released


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

fergiej said:


> I havew never had it lock up on me. I have had delays, though. In search by title, for example, if I set "ALL" for category, it can take up to 15-30 seconds before it seems to do anything. Then it goes to the lisiting. I imagine it's thinking, there's just no indication of it. But I have never had the machine "hard freeze" on me requiring a restart. The only time this machine has restarted was on a software update and a power failure.
> 
> I assure you DTV is aware, or at least becoming aware, of what we consider limitations. And, I suspect, fixes are in the works. This machine is no different, and in many cases, better than what TiVo put out early in it's cycle. I have high hopes for this machine. I have faith. it's only been out for what, a month? I think it'll be a good machine. There are some great features, it's just a matter of making them do what we expect them to do.


nyaboxer, i totally agree with the other guys ........i have had my R15 for 3 weeks and have experienced only 1 freeze/lockup that required a "reset" and only a few "delays". i guess it all depends how much "torture" you throw at it.

you're gonna find more "bugs & glitches" as you perform more and more tasks with it but i too suspect that "fixes" will be forthcoming. there are those who will totally disagree with any related subject to the R15 because it's their opinion. myself, as well as many others, have hopes and belief that this will be an excellent machine once the major issues are corrected. bear in mind that, allot of users are comparing it to the TiVo based units in many areas because before the release of the R15, that's all they knew (myself included), therefore the R15 has become a threat to many. it's not as bad as many have reported and for some, it is performing quite well for their particular needs, even in it present state.

it's gonna take time!


----------



## nyaboxer (Dec 3, 2005)

I by no means am trying to bash the R15. I think it has the potential for being a great DVR. Where I am having the difficulty is trying to see that it is being acknowledged and knowing that there are fixes in the works. I would also like to have a means for conveying this glitches to D*.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

nyaboxer said:


> ... I would also like to have a means for conveying this glitches to D*.


Maybe try posting over at http://forums.directv.com/pe/login.jsp?userRequested=T&uri=/pe/login.jsp?uri=%2Fpe%2Findex.jsp . Since it's on the D* web site maybe it would get some attention.


----------



## nyaboxer (Dec 3, 2005)

thanks, for idea, but when i talked to the csr about issues and mentioned about the directv forum I got the verbal equivilent of the "deer in the headlights" I am not trying to be difficult about this. At least I am thankfull that I am not the only one who has issues and that I have found this forum to help in trying to get through these growing pains.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

nyaboxer said:


> I by no means am trying to bash the R15. I think it has the potential for being a great DVR. Where I am having the difficulty is trying to see that it is being acknowledged and knowing that there are fixes in the works. I would also like to have a means for conveying this glitches to D*.


didn't think you were .......you are like most of us here........looking for answers and help where needed.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

I also would not be too concerned about what the CSR's know or dont know. They are not going to know what steps are being taken to fix some of these problems. Or if they do, they will most likely be told not to say anything at all. It's the engineers that I'm concerned about and I suspect they know all about it. Hopefully, they have the skills to pull this off. That's my biggest concern. And I hope it's unfounded.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

fergiej said:


> It's the engineers that I'm concerned about and I suspect they know all about it. Hopefully, they have the skills to pull this off. That's my biggest concern. And I hope it's unfounded.


I'm with you on this statement. The 'lack of communication' with D* and its customers is what concerns me. We have know way of knowing exactly what bugs they are aware of, and what bugs they are not aware of. And whether or not they intend on addressing some, all of them or none of them....or when.

It would be nice if some specifics were concerned.

I've called several times now and been told "this is the first we've heard of this problem."

Doesn't instill much confidence.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think DirecTV will get many of these known issues fixed before too long....they are investing alot in this product and want to get it right. We just need to give them some time....I plan on getting an R15 soon, but won't use it as my primary DVR until my old one dies out (UltimateTV)....but I want to have one ready to go in place, so I'll put it on my daughters TV for being alive and getting updates as they come out, and allow her to enjoy a DVR too until it is ready to move to the primary slot.


----------

